#  Krankenpflege >   Wie gut soll eine Pflegekraft ausgebildet sein? >

## Tamarrah

Hallo,mich interessiert folgendes, soll eine Person ausgebildet sein, wenn sie sich um andere kümmert? Kann man einfach eine Person engagieren oder gibt es Agenturen für solle Arbeiten? Soll sie Deutsch gut sprechen, um zu kommunizieren? Das sind nur einige Fragen und ich brauche Antworten und Informationen, wenn mir jemand helfen kannwäre ich sehr dankbar.Gruß

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Tamarrah, 
so einfach ist das nicht zu beantworten. Um was bzw um wen soll sich denn die Betreuungskraft kümmern. Soll sie eher hauswirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten ausüben und eine Gesellschaft leisten, oder soll sie den Patienten waschen/pflegen evt Verbände wechseln?  Müssen Injektionen verabreicht werden? 
Um sich mit dem Patienten zu unterhalten oder auch seine Bedürfnisse zu verstehen ist es notwendig die entsprechende Sprache zu sprechen, das muss nicht fließend sein aber die Beiden müssen sich verstehen können.
Es gibt Agenturen, die Betreungs-/Pflegekräfte vermitteln. Das muss man sich aber genau anschauen, es gibt schwarze Schafe unter diesen Anbietern und sie sind oft überteuert.
LG gisie

----------


## Klara89

Hallo,natürlich muss die Person ausgebildet sein, denn man kann nicht einfach jemanden einstellen, ohne Ausbildung oder ohne Empfehlungen. Wenn du so eine Pflegekraft brauchst, die sich um pflegebedürftige Menschen kümmert, empfehle ich dir bei einer Agentur nachzufragen, die Pflegekräfte vermittelt, dort findest du genaue Informationen. Du kannst auch unter dem Begriff 24 Stunden Pflege zu Hause suchen und dich informieren. Meine Bekannte hat mir vor einigen Monaten darüber erzählt, denn sie hat so eine Pflegekraft engagiert, um ihre Mutter zu betreuen. Sie war am Anfang nicht dafür, dass sich eine andere Person um ihre Mutter kümmert, aber sah am Ende ein, dass es das beste ist. Liebe Grüße

----------


## ricciodimare

Die Bedürfnisse bei einer Pflegekraft hängen von Fall zu Fall zu ab... Bei meinem Großvater ist es so, dass er Ischiasprobleme hat und dementsprechend muss er Schmerzmittel nehmen. Ergo ist er halt etwas schwächer und geht mit dem Rollator. Zudem muss er im Alltag unterstützt werden... Aber von Spritzen wüsste ich nichts. Wichtig sind seriöse Agenturen, an die man sich immer vertrauensvoll wenden kann, und die Sprachkenntnisse! Wo keine gescheite Kommunikation, dort bei einem Betreuten mit gut funktionierendem Kopf, wie das bei meinem Großvater der Fall ist, da Probleme.

----------


## Jason69

Es kommt ja darauf an was die Pflegekraft alle machen soll.
Für eine Pflege zu Hause wirst Du wohl kaum eine ausgebildete Pflegekraft anstellen können, das ist etwas zu teuer. Eine osteropäische Pflegekraft ist da schon günstiger, jedoch meist nicht so qualifiziert. Diese dürfen dann auch keine medizinischen maßnahmen (Spritzen, Verände wechslen, Dekubitusprofilaxe usw. ) durchführen.
Bitte vorher schlau machen was Du wirklich brauchst und entsprechend dann suchen!
Viele Grüße

----------


## Zedd

Wenn du eine liebevolle Pflegekraft suchst, die deinen Familienangehörigen im Alltag unterstützen wird, kannst du dich für eine Dame aus Polen entscheiden. Wie gesagt, sind polnische Betreuerinnen eine günstige Alternative für deutsche Pflegekräfte. Vor einigen Monaten mussten wir eine Betreuerin für meine Oma nach einem Schlaganfall suchen. Eine von meinen Arbeitskolleginnen hat mir die Agentur  empfohlen. Die Firma hat für meine Oma die richtige Pflegekraft ausgesucht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Firma kann nur weiter empfehlen  :Smiley:  Viele Grüße

----------

